# Is it just me, or does Costco seem overpriced?



## Steve Kroll (Jun 23, 2017)

So I debated for a long time about dropping the Sam's Club membership I'd had for 15 years, and instead signing up with Costco. Friends were constantly gushing over the quality and deals to be found there. Besides, they sold wine and liquor, which the Sam's Club in my area didn't offer. So I took the plunge.

That was three months ago, and I'm still looking for all these great deals.

I got an email recently with the latest specials. One example, there was a Samsung Sound Bar on sale for $250. I found the same model on Amazon for $219, and a Groupon offer for $199.

Another model was $149 at Costco and $129 on Amazon. Furthermore, Amazon delivers right to my door, while I have to go stand in long lines at Costco.

I won't even go into the outdoor furniture set that I saw "on sale" for $2000 at Costco. I ended up buying a comparable (but not the same) set on WayFair for under $500.

Fresh produce is more expensive overall, as is toilet paper. 

I have to say the meat is good quality (definitely a step above the local grocers), but you are paying through the nose for that quality. It's not like they are selling it at rock bottom prices.

If I had to compare Sam's to Costco, I would say Sam's is comparable to WalMart (with good reason), while Costco feels a little more like Target. Except I have to pay annually for the "privilege" of shopping there.

Sorry to vent, but I'm starting to question this decision.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 23, 2017)

We now see Costco as a "pick and choose" shopping place... We bought less and less there until we decided to not keep paying the yearly dues.. Of course, part of that is that we downsized overall... When there is something we want at Costco, Jeannie goes with a friend who maintains a membership..

We had a membership with Sam's when in Missouri and found them to be much like Costco with a bit less to choose from..

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 23, 2017)

I've never had a Costco membership (I went with my mom once) but we dropped our BJ's membership a few years ago for the same reason.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 23, 2017)

Many items are cheaper at Costco and Sams.   And many are not.   I only tend to buy repeat items where I know I'm paying the lowest prices.   I rarely buy fresh meat and produce at Sams or Costco with the exception being 80/20 ground beef I buy for just over $2 per pound.   Wine prices seem good but I can pick up the same at even lower prices at Ralph's if I buy any six bottles.   Their house brand (Kirkland or Members Mark) generic over the counter medications are usually the best deal going.   
It all depends.   You've gotta know your prices.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 23, 2017)

You can find lower sale prices elsewhere but generally, Costco's regular prices are lower than supermarket regular prices.  And the quality if often better.

Costco often negotiates extras from the manufacturer for the products packaged for Costco that are not part of that brand's products sold in other stores.

A Consumer Reports test of TP a few years ago identified Costco's brand as the lowest cost per use of the brands tested.

No doubt there are some things higher priced at Costco but I think they're worth the trip.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jun 23, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> So I debated for a long time about dropping the Sam's Club membership I'd had for 15 years, and instead signing up with Costco. Friends were constantly gushing over the quality and deals to be found there. Besides, they sold wine and liquor, which the Sam's Club in my area didn't offer. So I took the plunge.
> 
> That was three months ago, and I'm still looking for all these great deals.
> 
> ...



Like any other store, I pick and choose, both for price and availability.  I save enough on coffee to pay the $45 membership fee.  Beer and wine are generally cheaper and the variety is good and varies, which I like.  Almost never pick up hard goods at Costco.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 23, 2017)

Ok. Good to know. I'll have to pay more attention next time I'm there, and see what's worth it and what isn't.

Here's my other petty grievance. Admittedly, it's a little thing, but still annoying nonetheless. 

The first time I shopped there, I found what I thought was a good buy on smoked sausage. I don't remember the exact price, but it was marked at something like $8.99 for a 2-lb package with 10 sausage links.

When I went through checkout, the package rang up at $18. I told the woman that it had said $8.99 on the sign. She said, "Well, it is $8.99 PER POUND."

Hmmm. So just something to be aware of... the tags may not always reflect the package price. Now that kind of pricing would be easy to understand if the packages varied in size, but every last one of them was labeled as 32 ounces, so why add the confusion or make people do unnecessary math to figure out what they're paying? Furthermore, the "lb." on the shelf tag was in much, much smaller type than the dollar amount, so it's easy to overlook if you're not scrutinizing it.

Oh well. Like I said, a small thing.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jun 23, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> Ok. Good to know. I'll have to pay more attention next time I'm there, and see what's worth it and what isn't.
> 
> Here's my other petty grievance. Admittedly, it's a little thing, but still annoying nonetheless.
> 
> ...



FWIW there are many sites on the internet devoted to Costco pricing and reviews of the products.  They are worth a look.

I've not seen the pricing you describe.  Like most stores, Costco here puts the package price in the largest typeface.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 23, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> The first time I shopped there, I found what I thought was a good buy on smoked sausage. I don't remember the exact price, but it was marked at something like $8.99 for a 2-lb package with 10 sausage links.
> 
> When I went through checkout, the package rang up at $18. I told the woman that it had said $8.99 on the sign. She said, "Well, it is $8.99 PER POUND."



I see that often with prepackaged items.   You can get fooled until you get to checkout.   But those items are individually stickered with the correct corresponding prices, just like any meat product.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 23, 2017)

In the old days when I had kids at home, Costco (then Price Cub), was a real budget saver. Buying food in bulk made sense then, but not so much now. When I stop to think about it, I think I keep my membership because they have the best lamb I can buy in this area.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 23, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> In the old days when I had kids at home, Costco (then Price Cub), was a real budget saver. Buying food in bulk made sense then, but not so much now. When I stop to think about it, I think I keep my membership because they have the best lamb I can buy in this area.



I really like their racks of lamb.  They're from New Zealand or Australia (can't remember which one).  They are smaller but more lamb-flavored than American lamb.  I used to buy the loin chops but SO doesn't care for them anymore.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 23, 2017)

This may sound a bit OCD, but ever since we moved here to the mainland, I've kept a running list with quantities and prices for the places that I shop:
Costco
Walmart
Trader Joe's
local Supermarket chain
I buy only certain items at certain stores.

As others have said, I like Costco's quality of meats.  I spoke with a butcher once who told me to buy all of my meats there, they have the best quality for the price.  And I find the costs the same as anywhere else, but it's better.

I save my receipts from each and update my list accordingly.
Oh and I now carry a small pocket calculator in my purse at all times, 
I'm not very good at math 

I like my Costco membership as well for a cheaper tank of gasoline!
I save 20+ cents per gallon and I can use this in any State that we're in


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 23, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> This may sound a bit OCD, but ever since we moved here to the mainland, I've kept a running list with quantities and prices for the places that I shop:
> Costco
> Walmart
> Trader Joe's
> ...



I have found sale prices at grocery stores to be lower than prices at BJ's. One butcher's opinion wouldn't sway me.



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I save my receipts from each and update my list accordingly.
> Oh and I now carry a small pocket calculator in my purse at all times,
> I'm not very good at math



You have a smartphone, right? They all have a calculator app. Nothing is easier for a computer than simple math 



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I like my Costco membership as well for a cheaper tank of gasoline!
> I save 20+ cents per gallon and I can use this in any State that we're in



I don't know all the details because DH gets our gas - he fills the tank in his F-150 and a couple of gas tanks and then puts gas in my tank - but I think with Kroger's fuel points, we get a discount of 39 cents per gallon. 

We just switched a prescription to Kroger and got a $75 store credit. I never got such deals at BJ's, or heard of such at Costco.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 23, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> I have found sale prices at grocery stores to be lower than prices at BJ's. One butcher's opinion wouldn't sway me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Each households' situation is unique, and that's one of the reasons that I keep a running list from each of the places that I shop.  I watch the ads, I compare pricing, very OCD


----------



## caseydog (Jun 23, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> This may sound a bit OCD, but ever since we moved here to the mainland, I've kept a running list with quantities and prices for the places that I shop:
> Costco
> Walmart
> Trader Joe's
> ...



As others have said, it is hit and miss on cost savings at Both COSTCO and Sam's. 

I buy my meats their, divide them up, vacuum seal them and freeze them. I also buy Kirkland spices. I don't know how the cost comparison is, but they are good. 

Otherwise, I just have to keep prices from Kroger in my head and weight the difference, if any. I can do much better at Kroger on cleaning and paper products when Kroger has them on sale -- which is always one brand or another. 

I like the customer service at COSTCO a lot more than at Sam's. 

CD


----------



## Katie H (Jun 23, 2017)

I can't speak to prices at Costco because there isn't one anywhere near us.  The only large discount seller here is Sam's and I cautiously shop there.  There are only a handful of items I purchase there largely because they are not available anywhere else in our rural region.  We're kind of held hostage because of our location.

For the most part, I find I can buy most of what we need at local grocers for far less than what Sam's offers.  Since it's only the two of us, a case of canned veggies is not necessary.  However, Kroger often has canned veggie sales that make Sam's look like royalty should shop there.  You have to shop wisely and compare prices.

Our weekly budget is modest and we do just fine.  I avail myself of the 2-day free shipping offers that Wal-Mart now has and take advantage of such sites as Chewy (for pets) and Jet for many other goods.

I was surprised to learn recently that Jet now has fresh foods and looked into the pricing for a few items.  I was surprised to learn that red grapes at Jet competed favorably with red grapes at our Kroger nearby.  Something to think about.

As for my comments, you have to understand that I actively dislike shopping...of any kind...and will sleuth out ways to avoid it any way possible.  With the availability of so many free, quick Internet outlets, I'm becoming a very happy camper.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 24, 2017)

*Katie*, it sounds like Jet, et al, was created for people just like you! I've looked, but not bought. I'm a real touchy-feely kind of shopper. I don't want someone else picking my tomatoes or meat. Just me being...me. 



GotGarlic said:


> ...You have a smartphone, right? They all have a calculator app. Nothing is easier for a computer than simple math...


My smart phone has replace my calculator, watch, and on occasion is my mail browsing device. So much punch in such a little piece of technology.



GotGarlic said:


> ...I don't know all the details because DH gets our gas - he fills the tank in his F-150 and a couple of gas tanks and then puts gas in my tank - but I think with Kroger's fuel points, we get a discount of 39 cents per gallon...


Price Chopper (out of Schenectady, NY) offers a fuel points program. It starts with earning 10 cents off a gallon of gas for every $100 spent, points good for the month they are earned and another two months. Then there are the bonus points, add-on programs to get more points, etc, etc. I rarely shopped Price Chopper, and went there hardly ever once the Market Basket opened a town north of them. Then when Market Basket staged its 6 or 7-week "strike", I started to watch P-C's ads more closely. I found if you play the angle just right, it's easy to rack up a discount of 40- or 50-cents-off. Since we don't go out much, and our cars are good on mileage when we do, I save up until I need a near fill-up in one car or the other. Last week I got gas with a 57-cent-per-gallon discount, but my best was last fall when we earned 74-cents-off! Not bad for someone who doesn't do all the shopping at just that one place.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 24, 2017)

Not bad at all, CG, not bad at all.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Jun 24, 2017)

We don't have a Sam's Club or a Costco near enough to me that I would consider getting a membership.  My cousin that I stayed with in VA has a Costco membership and whenever she comes down she brings us anything we need - it just wears out Mom too much for a weekly/monthly trip up there now.  In fact, we have to get Mom's hearing aids next month and she's getting me a thing of the New England Chicken Salad and a box of the Chobani yogurt - need to look for my cooler and dig the ice packs out of the freezer.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 24, 2017)

Costco usually has some of the best prices on gas, and it's top tier, so it's comparable to name brand gas (extra detergents). I probably save enough on generic Flonase to pay my membership each year.  I get enough in rewards to pay for my membership most years.

They seem to really curate their products really well, I've been really impressed with a lot of Kirkland products.

I've gotten some great deals on household stuff.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jun 24, 2017)

bakechef said:


> Costco usually has some of the best prices on gas, and it's top tier, so it's comparable to name brand gas (extra detergents). I probably save enough on generic Flonase to pay my membership each year.  I get enough in rewards to pay for my membership most years.
> 
> They seem to really curate their products really well, I've been really impressed with a lot of Kirkland products.
> 
> I've gotten some great deals on household stuff.



Costco's price on gas here is the best in town, but at Kroger I get 20-30 cents off.  Way better.

Some things I buy at Costco.

Wine - Often less than wholesale.

Beer - Ditto.  Kirkland Brand mixed case is identical to the case sitting next to it, but 20% less.

Bacon - Kirkland brand thick Danish.  Beats Mohawk or Wrights. $1.00 less/lb
Coffee - $5-7/lb Whole bean and type varies.  Unavailable at supermarkets.  Specialty  stores - $12 +.
It sausage - Premio -  $2.79/lb last time.  Good quality.
Pelligrino or Perrier - $17/case
And lunch - Hot dog, fries, refillable drink.  $1.50.

These items make my membership worthwhile.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 25, 2017)

Costco sure has a lot of wholesale type food shoppers.  I don't buy that kind of quantity.  Their fresh meat/fish section is ok, nothing special. Walmart is about the same and has stores everywhere.  I don't like buying a few items I want and waiting in line behind shoppers buying a ton of food at Costco.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 25, 2017)

Caslon said:


> ...I don't like buying a few items I want and waiting in line behind shoppers buying a ton of food at Costco.



We go during the week in the middle of the day.  Not too crowded.  Also, our Costco has installed several self-check-out counters.  They are pretty quick.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 25, 2017)

Bigjim68 said:


> *And lunch - Hot dog, fries, refillable drink.  $1.50*.
> 
> These items make my membership worthwhile.




The hot dog (polish dog) doesn't come with fries @ our Costco but to me its the best value anywhere...  

Ross


----------



## roadfix (Jun 25, 2017)

Just the pizzas and hot dogs with refillable drinks are worth the price of membership.
But of course, you don't need membership to buy these items.   Anyone can walk up to the outdoor food counter and order...


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 25, 2017)

Best meat in town.  Everyday price is the sale price at our grocery store.

Coffee! 3 lb can 100% Colombian for less than $8.  Kirkland brand. Excellent.

High quality produce, but quantity to much for this household.

Frozen chicken nuggets, breaded tenderloins and wings.  Great price, great products.  Tyson and Kirkland.

San Marzano canned tomatoes.  Best price in town by far.

Jar items like olives, roasted red peppers, artichokes and many other jared and canned products for much less than grocery store.  Way better selection as well.

Pharmacy:  Lowest prices in town and no membership required.  My friend was paying over $100 for a prescription and asked me about Costco.   Called and found it to be under $20.  

Toiletries and paper products prices cannot be beat.  Best brands as well as Kirkland.

Commercial deli style paper and foil in bifold package for individual serve.

Beer:  Worst price in town unless you buy the Kirkland light beer for $21.
I think its a 48 count and its okay. 48 beers for $21.  Beat that.
They use a gray/silver colored can and it just does not seem right.  But in a glass, you would think it was a brand name light beer. 

Appliances.  Small selection, good quality and reasonable.

Electronics:  Very good selection, good prices (I wait for sales) and the best warranted in the business.  Free concierge service as well.
Costco extends all manufacturers guarantee by one year.  So most every product is covered for two years at no extra cost.

Gas.  Used to be ethanol free. Now its like the others. 10%.  But it is marketed as containing better additives and for sure the price is great.
I have actually seen the attendant putting in the additives when gas is delivered.

Costco is a step above Sams.  There are some items at Sams I like, so I get someone to get them for me.
But Costco is cleaner, better lit and all around an upgrade.  Kinda like a 3 start hotel verses a 5 star.  Both are nice, but 5 star is better.  Way better.

My only real gripe is about restocking of popular items they claim  are not popular and do not restock that item.
I proceeded to re-lamped a large room with LED Par 20's.  I bought a pack of 6 to try them.
They were perfect.
Went back the following week to buy more.  No more left and no more coming in.
I went into that room and removed every single lamp and returned them.  No boxes left, but I did still have the receipt.  They gave me my money back.

We still use the grocery store for incidentals.  But Costco is our "go to" store for most all we buy.

OH!  Executive members get two refunds a year using the Costco Citi Visa card.

Gas: 4% cash back on all gas at *any* store.  Stops after $7000.
Restaurant and Travel:  3% cash back.
Costco Purchases: 2%
All Other Purchases: 1%


----------



## roadfix (Jun 25, 2017)

Roll_Bones said:


> Costco is a step above Sams.  There are some items at Sams I like, so I get someone to get them for me.
> But Costco is cleaner, better lit and all around an upgrade.  Kinda like a 3 start hotel verses a 5 star.  Both are nice, but 5 star is better.  Way better.



I also find that to be true.   
But, there's a Sam's Club that I frequent and there's a Costco practically next door to it.    I shop at Sam's more frequently because the place is seldom busy with usually no waiting or maybe one person ahead of me at checkout.  Very laid back, lots of senior shoppers too.  Oh, and I always find parking very close to the entrance.
Costco is always a zoo no matter what time of day so I try to avoid if I can, and parking is usually like 200 yards away...


----------



## cjmmytunes (Jun 25, 2017)

Bigjim68 said:


> And lunch - Hot dog, fries, refillable drink.  $1.50.
> 
> These items make my membership worthwhile.



I know that when I was staying with my cousin we would always get lunch there on Saturdays.  Their hot dogs are HUGE!  I got mom one of their frozen yogurts one Saturday and she ate almost the whole thing.  Had to remember to tell the nurse before I went home so they wouldn't panic when they took her blood sugar.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 25, 2017)

Ok. Well, this definitely seems to be one of those things that varies by location. But I'll give it a chance for a while - or at least until my membership expires. I do have the executive plan, which I felt to be rather spendy. So I was expecting a bit more than what I've seen so far.

And I don't mean to offend, but I certainly couldn't see going all the way to Costco to eat a hot dog for $1.50. I'd much rather enjoy a nice, quiet lunch in the park across from where I work. Costco... the place is a zoo.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 25, 2017)

Roll_Bones said:


> Best meat in town.  Everyday price is the sale price at our grocery store...




Now come on!


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 25, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> And I don't mean to offend, but I certainly couldn't see going all the way to Costco to eat a hot dog for $1.50. I'd much rather enjoy a nice, quiet lunch in the park across from where I work. Costco... the place is a zoo.



I doubt that anyone will be offended.. We all approach things differently...

Our Costco is close by and for some reason, Jeannie and I are lucky in getting to stores, restaurants and businesses when least crowded.. Being retired helps with that.. 

If you haven't tried a Costco Polish Dog, I urge you to pick one up on the way out, if you don't want to sit in the zoo.. The dog in not only a bargain but, its also delicious..

Ross


----------



## roadfix (Jun 25, 2017)

Sale prices at my local grocery stores are a heck of a lot cheaper than Costco or Sam's prices.   
Examples:  
Choice flat meat $8.99/lb......... sale at Ralph's, $4.97, sometimes as low as $3.99.
Choice rib eye roast $9.99/lb....... sale at Ralph's, $5.77, sometimes a bit lower.
Fresh chicken breast fillets $3.99/lb......  sale at local markets, $1.99.
Loin back ribs $3.99.....  sale at local markets, $2.99, and often lower.

I buy short ribs and ground beef at Sam's as they're the cheapest.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jun 25, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> I doubt that anyone will be offended.. We all approach things differently...
> 
> Our Costco is close by and for some reason, Jeannie and I are lucky in getting to stores, restaurants and businesses when least crowded.. Being retired helps with that..
> 
> ...



I'm certainly not offended, and I brought it up.  I may get the fries separately, but the deal is good.   They're right at the end of the checkout.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 25, 2017)

My bro canceled my Costco membership card.  I don't mind at all.  I seldom used it.  Amazon Prime is good enuff for me.  Costco has giant portions of everything...besides meats.  I don't shop those giant stores now.  Not even for their meats.
A Walmart is closer by.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 25, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> Ok. Well, this definitely seems to be one of those things that varies by location. But I'll give it a chance for a while - or at least until my membership expires. I do have the executive plan, which I felt to be rather spendy. So I was expecting a bit more than what I've seen so far.
> 
> And I don't mean to offend, but I certainly couldn't see going all the way to Costco to eat a hot dog for $1.50. I'd much rather enjoy a nice, quiet lunch in the park across from where I work. Costco... the place is a zoo.



We have the basic membership.  When we were considering the exec. membership a Costco employee looked up our spending levels and told us we don't spend enough to justify the extra cost.

I don't think anyone is suggesting Costco is a destination restaurant.  However, if you're already there and didn't fill up on the free samples, $1.50 for a big hot dog and a bottomless drink isn't a bad deal.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 25, 2017)

I agree with Ross, get a Polish Dawg, but on the way IN though, so that you can refill your drink on the way OUT!

Our Costco has a separate entrance for the "Food Court" so that anyone can go in.  We too have the Frozen Yogurt as well as Pizza-by-the-slice or whole to take-away, also their Kirkland Brand Chicken Bake, yum! BBQ Beef Brisket Sandwich topped with coleslaw, a Turkey and Provolone on a Ciabatta Roll, Chicken Caesar Salad, and Churros.
We have Kirkland Brand Hot Dogs and Polish; you can have Sauerkraut if you like and then the serve-yourself condiment bar with chopped sweet white onions, two kinds of mustard, ketchup and Sweet Pickle Relish. 

We too are retired and now where we live now, the Costco is only 5 miles or so from us (Sam's is at the next traffic light).  We too go during the week in the middle of the day, and NOT at lunch time either


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 25, 2017)

And HEH!
We haven't even talked about the samples yet!!  <edit-oops, I didn't see Andy's post, sorry>
I do like that, it gives a chance to try a product prior to 
buying a 6.5 pound bag of the stuff!
The thing that gets me though is the folks that go there
for LUNCH!!
I've noticed recently, at least here, Costco does not
have samples during the week, too many folks simply walk around
EATING!  Not buying anything...


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 25, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> And HEH!
> We haven't even talked about the samples yet!!  <edit-oops, I didn't see Andy's post, sorry>
> I do like that, it gives a chance to try a product prior to
> buying a 6.5 pound bag of the stuff!
> ...



Our local Costco has samples every day and a lot of seniors go there for the snacks.  Costco doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 25, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ...I've noticed recently, at least here, Costco does not
> have samples during the week, too many folks simply walk around
> EATING!  Not buying anything...


I used to be a "Sample Lady" at a local grocery store back home. Just Fridays and Saturdays. After working your cart for a couple of weeks you got to know the regulars. Soon enough you learned to let your sample supply run low when it was getting to be about "that" time, then replenish after the hungry vultures had moved through. Most people were perfectly happy with one taste, but we had a few that were more like teen-aged boys - they could eat you out of house and home before you could blink!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 26, 2017)

I miss Costco...


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 26, 2017)

I find Costco more expensive than Sam's club. But the quality is a bit better. But then if am already buying plastic spoons, why bother looking for better quality. I do have very good quality spoons, I just want something cheap to use so it can be thrown away and I go not fave to wash the dishes.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 26, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Our local Costco has samples every day and a lot of seniors go there for the snacks.  Costco doesn't seem to mind.



If it brings people into the store, there is a very good chance they buy something.



Cooking Goddess said:


> I used to be a "Sample Lady" at a local grocery store back home. Just Fridays and Saturdays. After working your cart for a couple of weeks you got to know the regulars. Soon enough you learned to let your sample supply run low when it was getting to be about "that" time, then replenish after the hungry vultures had moved through. Most people were perfectly happy with one taste, but we had a few that were more like teen-aged boys - they could eat you out of house and home before you could blink!



Once in Publix I saw an old man and woman preparing (setting up) a complete meal in the cafe.
Everything in front of them came from free samples at the seafood counter.
They were not bothered as well.
I guess its best to pick your battles.



CharlieD said:


> I find Costco more expensive than Sam's club. But the quality is a bit better. But then if am already buying plastic spoons, why bother looking for better quality. I do have very good quality spoons, I just want something cheap to use so it can be thrown away and I go not fave to wash the dishes.



It is more. But for a good reason.  For example spices.
Costco sells McCormick and Sam's sells Tones. 
Take a look at the meat displays.  Costco looks superior and they seem to be superior. I know Costco meat blows our grocery store out of the water when it comes to meat quality.

One thing I don't think was discussed is Costco's Connection magazine.
It is in these pages that your are informed about Costco products and stringent testing on any manufacturer wishing to be a Costco vendor.
Kinda nice to know more about your purchases.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 26, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> Ok. Well, this definitely seems to be one of those things that varies by location. But I'll give it a chance for a while - or at least until my membership expires. I do have the executive plan, which I felt to be rather spendy. So I was expecting a bit more than what I've seen so far.
> 
> And I don't mean to offend, but I certainly couldn't see going all the way to Costco to eat a hot dog for $1.50. I'd much rather enjoy a nice, quiet lunch in the park across from where I work. Costco... the place is a zoo.



Our Costcos are a madhouse on the weekends, I usually stay clear at those times.  On the weekdays they still do a good business, but you can get in and out quickly.

Being an affluent suburb area this is pretty much the case at every store, crazy on the weekends and relatively calm on the weekdays.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 26, 2017)

We* nevah* go to Costco on the weekends.

 When I have, it seems to be multi generation family outings throughout the store, and each basket is an isle wide with all the family members.  Ack!!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 27, 2017)

If I have to go to Costco I usually get there about 15 minutes before they close.   Never, ever on weekends.

Oh. And by the way your Costco membership is good at any Costco outside of the U.S.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 27, 2017)

roadfix said:


> If I have to go to Costco I usually get there about 15 minutes before they close.   Never, ever on weekends.
> 
> Oh. And by the way your Costco membership is good at any Costco outside of the U.S.



I'll remember that next time I'm in Japan...do you think I could get my TP on as a carryon?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 27, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll remember that next time I'm in Japan...do you think I could get my TP on as a carryon?



Check out some of the Costcos in Japan videos on YouTube.   Besides many of the popular Kirkland products on the shelves they've also got many interesting and very expensive regional items as well.......$25 for a watermelon???


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 27, 2017)

roadfix said:


> Check out some of the Costcos in Japan videos on YouTube.   Besides many of the popular Kirkland products on the shelves they've also got many interesting and very expensive regional items as well.......$25 for a watermelon???



Thanks, I'll do that.  Was it a watermelon cube?...I think that is clever.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 27, 2017)

I have the Executive membership and the extra cost pays for itself in our case. It does help to be able to buy large quantities.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 27, 2017)

I went back to a regular membership, I no longer live close enough for the Executive Card to pay for itself.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 27, 2017)

You can even get a refund on your membership any time during the year if you wish to discontinue.

And speaking of refunds I wonder what happens to the thousands of returned merchandise?   Do they send them to outlet stores?


----------



## Caslon (Jun 28, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> We* nevah* go to Costco on the weekends.



I hear ya. Today, Costco and those type stores have more and faster checkout counters. Years past, there were long check out lines because of vendors buying huge quantities of food from Costco, for their livelihood business.   I was there to purchase just a few items.  It took  20 minutes to reach the checkout counter.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 28, 2017)

I don't think anyone has mentioned their whole rotisserie chicken for $4.99!  That's a pretty good deal and it tastes great.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 28, 2017)

I  shopped the meat department before my membership ran out.  I don't necessarily  miss Costco.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 28, 2017)

roadfix said:


> You can even get a refund on your membership any time during the year if you wish to discontinue.
> And speaking of refunds I wonder what happens to the thousands of returned merchandise?   Do they send them to outlet stores?



Usually the vendor gets it back. If its food, they throw it away. 



Caslon said:


> I hear ya. Today, Costco and those type stores have more and faster checkout counters. Years past, there were long check out lines because of vendors buying huge quantities of food from Costco, for their livelihood business.   I was there to purchase just a few items.  It took  20 minutes to reach the checkout counter.



Its different here. Few vendors shop at Costco.  They shop at Sams. I have yet to run into anyone buying products for resale.
It could be because I go in the afternoon and try my best to avoid going on weekends.



Andy M. said:


> I don't think anyone has mentioned their whole rotisserie chicken for $4.99!  That's a pretty good deal and it tastes great.



We had it last night.  Great and plenty left for additional dishes.
$10 pizza is a good buy for a quick dinner.



Caslon said:


> I  shopped the meat department before my membership ran out.  I don't necessarily  miss Costco.



So, I take it you're not fond of Costco.
One less person in line, in front of me, sounds just fine.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 28, 2017)

I  keep forgetting what I wanted to go shopping at Costco for.   Not frozen pizza.


----------



## kleenex (Jun 28, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> I don't think anyone has mentioned their whole rotisserie chicken for $4.99!  That's a pretty good deal and it tastes great.



Even better when they take 1 buck off the price of it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 28, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> I don't think anyone has mentioned their whole rotisserie chicken for $4.99!  That's a pretty good deal and it tastes great.



I buy 6 rotisserie chickens every time we are there.  They freeze well, but nothing beats sitting in the parking lot and eating one while it's still hot.  I'd get more, but I can't get more in my cooler.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 28, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I buy 6 rotisserie chickens every time we are there.  They freeze well, but nothing beats *sitting in the parking lot and eating one while it's still hot.*  I'd get more, but I can't get more in my cooler.


What a great idea! Our Costco even has a few picnic tables at the edge of the parking lot, next to some woods.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 28, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> We* nevah* go to Costco on the weekends.
> 
> When I have, it seems to be multi generation family outings throughout the store, and each basket is an isle wide with all the family members.  Ack!!



This past Sunday Rob wanted to go to Costco.  I said "are you sure, it'll be a mad house?"  It was just as you described, just like everyone was having a family reunion at Costco!  Luckily Rob's really good at saying "EXCUSE ME" loudly with a big smile on his face, he's really great at making his way through crowds.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 28, 2017)

bakechef said:


> This past Sunday Rob wanted to go to Costco.  I said "are you sure, it'll be a mad house?"  It was just as you described, just like *everyone was having a family reunion at Costco!*  Luckily Rob's really good at saying "EXCUSE ME" loudly with a big smile on his face, he's really great at making his way through crowds.



Not to mention when all the family members gather around the sample tables and *stand there eating* instead of moving on.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 28, 2017)

I will probably have to go on a weekend. I wouldn't, but my DH works weekdays and he wants to go. I can't just send him, I drive and he never learned.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 30, 2017)

Just came across the article on  oat I and JulianChild. Make of it what you will. 

http://www.housebeautiful.com/lifestyle/kitchen-cooking/news/a9177/julia-child-costco/


----------



## Addie (Jun 30, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> I don't think anyone has mentioned their whole rotisserie chicken for $4.99!  That's a pretty good deal and it tastes great.



You can buy a lobster per pound for that price this week at Stop & Shop. Guess where I will be heading on the 5th of the month? We would go shopping sooner, but I am busy with medical appointments. First the foot doctor. No lobsters there. 

I used to be a member of BJ's many years ago. It was located just down the street from where I worked. I would stop in and buy butter, and a few other items. But I didn't do that too often. It would be at the same time everyone else was getting out of work and had the same idea. Now there is one about five minutes from me and my daughter belongs to it. So if I am in the mood, I go with her and pick up a few items. I try to not overdo it. She is paying for it. She is very good to me and I don't ever want to take advantage of her.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 30, 2017)

I like to dress my Coscto hot dogs with just mustard and chopped onions....   I could eat two dogs on a good day.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 30, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Just came across the article on  oat I and JulianChild. Make of it what you will.
> 
> Julia Child Was Secretly Obsessed With These Two Costco Finds - Julia Child's Costco Essentials





2 thumbs up...   

Ross


----------



## Addie (Jun 30, 2017)

roadfix said:


> I like to dress my Coscto hot dogs with just mustard and chopped onions....   I could eat two dogs on a good day.



I love hot dogs with just sauerkraut. If none is available, then just relish. 

Only two? I have been known to eat four at one sitting. Of course that is minus the roll on the last two.


----------



## Caslon (Jul 1, 2017)

Tanget off maybe.  Bush's Baked Beans.  You know how they're available in small serving cans? I'd like to see small cans of Chili No Beans for chili hot dogs.  I end up tossing out half a can of Chili No Beans,  just for 3 chili hot dogs. 

Mmmm...Chili Dogs and Corn Dogs.


----------



## Addie (Jul 1, 2017)

Caslon said:


> Tanget off maybe.  Bush's Baked Beans.  You know how they're available in small serving cans? I'd like to see small cans of Chili No Beans for chili hot dogs.  I end up tossing out half a can of Chili No Beans,  just for 3 chili hot dogs.
> 
> Mmmm...Chili Dogs and Corn Dogs.



I am one of those who buys those small cans of Bush's Beans. Like you said, perfect size. For years I made my own beans. But I am alone now and buy my food accordingly. 

My father loved the chili in the can. But not me. I would think the food industry would recognize that there are single folks out that don't need a full can of any food. Too bad they don't sell frozen chili. Then you could cook the exact amount of what you want.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 1, 2017)

Addie said:


> I am one of those who buys those small cans of Bush's Beans. Like you said, perfect size. For years I made my own beans. But I am alone now and buy my food accordingly.
> 
> My father loved the chili in the can. But not me. I would think the food industry would recognize that there are single folks out that don't need a full can of any food. *Too bad they don't sell frozen chili. Then you could cook the exact amount of what you want*.




I don't know if you are a Walmart shopper but, I have seen 4Star chili bricks in the freezer section.. I haven't tried it but it is available there and at other stores...  

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 1, 2017)

Addie said:


> I am one of those who buys those small cans of Bush's Beans. Like you said, perfect size. For years I made my own beans. But I am alone now and buy my food accordingly.
> 
> My father loved the chili in the can. But not me. I would think the food industry would recognize that there are single folks out that don't need a full can of any food. Too bad they don't sell frozen chili. Then you could cook the exact amount of what you want.


You can always eat half the can and freeze the rest in a 1-cup container.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 1, 2017)

Addie said:


> My father loved the chili in the can. But not me. I would think the food industry would recognize that there are single folks out that don't need a full can of any food. Too bad they don't sell frozen chili. Then you could cook the exact amount of what you want.


As a member of the "single folks" demographic, I'm not sure I see the problem. You can always just refrigerate what you don't eat and have it another day.

Or better yet, make your own chili and freeze it in single portion containers. The flavor is far superior to the canned stuff.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 1, 2017)

Yes, a serves 12 package can be portioned out to 6 serves 2 packets.  Saves me lots of time and money.  I wish I had a Costco closer like we used to have in Montana.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 1, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Just came across the article on  oat I and JulianChild. Make of it what you will.
> 
> Julia Child Was Secretly Obsessed With These Two Costco Finds - Julia Child's Costco Essentials



I've been buying all of our (well, mostly all ) meats and chicken at Costco... I think that Julia was right!  And the Hot Dogs are good too, I just bought a WHOLE package of them for this up coming weekend.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 1, 2017)

A few years ago Costco used Hebrew National hot dogs then changed over to their own brand.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 1, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> A few years ago Costco used Hebrew National hot dogs then changed over to their own brand.




I only recall having the hot dog once... We always buy the Polish dog... To me, its the best...

I used to buy Hebrew National for home but, switched over to Ball Park about a year ago...

Ross


----------



## RPCookin (Jul 2, 2017)

I agree with Julia about Costco's steaks.  I think that the rib eyes are consistently better than what I have found anywhere else outside of a specialty butcher shop.  We will buy a few other items that I feel are better quality than what is found in Walmart or any other grocery store within reasonable driving distance.  And they do have some good deals on certain items... I know that there is talk on RV forums about their prices on Champion inverter generators.  

The only question that we will have to answer is whether it's worth the annual feel.  We will analyze that when our first year is up next winter.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, a serves 12 package can be portioned out to 6 serves 2 packets.  Saves me lots of time and money.  I wish I had a Costco closer like we used to have in Montana.



I see that your closest is the same as ours in Ft. Collins.  We usually go to one of the Denver locations, simply because we do go there several times a year for other reasons.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 2, 2017)

RP, ask at the store. They have a record of all your purchases and they are usually happy to help you figure out if it was worthwhile.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 3, 2017)

RPCookin said:


> I see that your closest is the same as ours in Ft. Collins.  We usually go to one of the Denver locations, simply because we do go there several times a year for other reasons.



Yes, and that is too far for a one day trip with Shrek, we end up spending the night which wipes out our savings from shopping at Costco.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 3, 2017)

Back in the 90's, Price Club back then, practically every item in the store, the savings were enormous shopping at these warehouses as they didn't have much competition.    No other merchant matched their prices.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 3, 2017)

roadfix said:


> Back in the 90's, Price Club back then, practically every item in the store, the savings were enormous shopping at these warehouses as they didn't have much competition.    No other merchant matched their prices.


Till we dropped it five or so years ago, pretty much the only things I bought at BJ's were jarred roasted red peppers, capers, pine nuts, gas and electronics. I didn't have the space to store bulk paper goods, etc., and the Kroger that opened near us two years ago has as good or better prices on meats. We also have Aldi fairly nearby and a Lidl is opening soon. We just got a bunch of coupons for Lidl in the mail. 

Kroger is slowly roping us in, though  With the fuel points we get on our purchases there, DH got gas for 99 cents a gallon there last week. He fills up his pickup and two gas cans with the maximum allowed, then fills my tank (Ford Escape Hybrid) and the lawn mower from the cans. It's been at least a year since I've had to pump gas [emoji38]

Also, the locally owned pharmacy we've been going to for over 25 years (I'm Facebook friends with the previous pharmacist/owner) was sold recently and service has gone way down. We're going to start switching our Rx to the pharmacy at Kroger and some mail-order. It makes me sad, but we have to pay a toll both ways to get to the independent place, so it isn't worth it anymore.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 3, 2017)

My sister uses their pharmacy for Rx. She's found it the cheapest.


----------



## Caslon (Jul 9, 2017)

Addie said:


> I am one of those who buys those small cans of Bush's Beans. Like you said, perfect size. For years I made my own beans. But I am alone now and buy my food accordingly.
> 
> My father loved the chili in the can. But not me. I would think the food industry would recognize that there are single folks out that don't need a full can of any food. Too bad they don't sell frozen chili. Then you could cook the exact amount of what you want.



Addie, if you have a Walmart nearby, they sell smaller 10 oz. cans of a "chili for hotdogs" for 50 cents.   A more expensive  national brand sells cans of chili for hot dogs (16 0z.) at $3.24.  That gets way too expensive to make a few homemade "chili, cheese and onions"  hot dogs.


----------



## Caslon (Jul 12, 2017)

Caslon said:


> Addie, if you have a Walmart nearby, they sell smaller 10 oz. cans of a "chili for hotdogs" for 50 cents.   A more expensive  national brand sells cans of chili for hot dogs (16 0z.) at $3.24.  That gets way too expensive to make a few homemade "chili, cheese and onions"  hot dogs.



Actually, I tried this stuff today.  Walmart. Great Value brand chili sauce for hot dogs.  It's nothing but bean mush and spices. No meat whatsoever.  No wonder it only costs 50 cents for 10 oz can. Isn't chili (no beans) supposed to have a little meat in it? 

I sorta wish someone made small cans of chili no bean sauce like Bush's Baked beans  does.


----------



## Addie (Jul 12, 2017)

Walmart is too far away from where I live. It is up on the North Shore in Lynn. 

We have been getting TV ads for Wegmans. Supposedly there is a new one coming, but where it is going to be located seems to be a big secret. Costgo's and BJ's are readily available by public transportation. But then you have to tote all that stuff home on the bus.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 12, 2017)

Addie, it's not a secret at all.  It's on their website.

Medford, MA at the Meadow Glen Mall

Natick, MA at the Natick Mall.

Neither is much help to you.


----------



## bossman150 (Jul 12, 2017)

I have been using Sam's for over 25 years and for the most part they are great and they will absolutely save you a LOT of money, IF you actually use all of whatever you purchase.  If you compare cost per ounce/pound/item it will almost always beat normal grocery store, even walmart prices by a large margin.  I spend anywhere from 300-500 a month at Sam's shopping for my kids and I and my parents.  The one really annoying thing about Sams is they will carry a product that you really enjoy a lot, then one day it will be gone to never return.  That really annoys me but I save too much money to stop shopping there.

Costco I like as well but I rarely have a membership because I am just so used to Sams.  Costco has a better variety of high end food items like sea food, cheese, packaged meats and so forth.  I tend to spend more there because of those items, but I don't need them so I stick with Sams.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 12, 2017)

One thing I like about Wally World is that they have a pretty good camping and fishing dept.


----------



## Addie (Jul 12, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Addie, it's not a secret at all.  It's on their website.
> 
> Medford, MA at the Meadow Glen Mall
> 
> ...



Gee, if I want to travel for about two hours on public transportation, one way,  Medford is the closest to me. Natick is completely out of the question.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 12, 2017)

We don't have Costco but I am a member at sams.  We always get our water, toilet paper, paper towels and now members mark washing tablets.  It didn't break anyone out and did the Job!  It is a lot cheaper than tide... we have also tried the salmon grain free dog food there, it's on the expensive side but made the dogs poo rather loose, so we just feed them cans of salmon here and there or sardines.... and feed pride.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Jul 14, 2017)

Just got my chicken salad and Chobani yogurt from my cousin who has a membership yesterday when we went up to VA to get Mom's hearing aids.


----------



## kleenex (Aug 11, 2017)

Want gifts in bulk? Now there’s a Costco registry for that | All The Moms


Nothing says I love you more than putting Costco brand toilet paper in your wedding registry


----------



## Rparrny (Aug 11, 2017)

I also have a Sams and a Costco membership and feel the same way.  Costco tends to have lower prices on food and cleaning supplies...not always, but more often than not.  I just check the unit prices.
I like Sams cause the one by me has a gas pump with great prices, supposedly so does Costco but not the one by me...
My daughter swears the meat at Costco is ten times better than Sams...since I eat kosher I can't comment.
If I HAD to give up one of the two cards...I'd ditch the Costco...more for the gas than anything else though.


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 11, 2017)

We redid our Costco membership because Jeannie needed new glasses... She feels they do best for her so, that's what we did..

We don't buy a lot there but, certain items are worth shopping @ Costco..

Ross


----------



## jd_1138 (Aug 11, 2017)

We used to have a membership to Sam's Club but no more.  I prefer shopping at the local mom and pop grocery store for general groceries, meat at the local butcher shop.  As for general goods, we buy from Target, Sears, K-Mart, local hardware stores, also some ebay and Amazon.  I don't like Wal-Mart.

You have to be careful what you're paying per ounce on cleaning products, food, etc., because the huge warehouse sizes are sometimes not much of a savings.  If you don't care about brands, you can really save money by buying whatever brand is on sale and shopping at 2 or 3 stores based on their sales.


----------



## jd_1138 (Aug 11, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> We redid our Costco membership because Jeannie needed new glasses... She feels they do best for her so, that's what we did..
> 
> We don't buy a lot there but, certain items are worth shopping @ Costco..
> 
> Ross



Very true.  Their Kirkland branded allergy pills are an awesome deal.  I was out visiting my mom and I bought a year supply of my Zyrtec generic allergy meds in the Kirkland brand for only $10.  They want that much for a month's supply at Dollar General or the super market.  They also have the other allergy meds in their Kirkland brand like Claritin.  

So some items are a great deal at Costco.


----------

